# 1 TB WD Black not getting detected



## amardeep.sidhu (Mar 5, 2016)

Hello,

I was using a WD black 1 TB disk with my desktop. It was working all fine and there were no SMART warnings. One day system was running and I noticed a severe disk activity (not sure if it has anything to do with the problem but just thought about mentioning it). After some time system was almost hung and i had to reset it. After resetting this HDD wasn't getting detected. Checked all the cables, swapped them but still it didn't work.

Got a SATA to USB cable and tried to connect it to another system but again it didn't get detected. 

I can hear the spinning sound and other sound that we hear when some data is being read or written to the disk. So i thought that probably the circuit board had gone bad. Was thinking of buying a new HDD of same model and try to swap the circuit board and see if it gets detected. 

Today i happened to visit Nehru Place and checked with few guys there (shops that have boards like data recovery, hard disk repair etc). Once of them said that the head had gone bad and there was no hope of repair or recovery. Another one said that the platters had some issue so no recovery).

It has just been an year so it is under warranty. My concern was related to data. So just wanted to know your opinion about:

1) Is there a way to actually know that what the problem is ?

2) Is there some reliable shop in Nehru Place that deals with HDD repair ?

I had bad experiences with Seagate earlier but this one has beaten all of them. WD Black one gone in less than a year.

Regards,
Amardeep Sidhu


----------



## Lincon_WD (Mar 7, 2016)

Hi amardeep.sidhu,


I'm sorry to hear about the issue you're having - I know how frustrating such thing could be... 

If you want to to swap the PSB you are taking high risk of loosing your data.

After trying all what you have mentioned I’d say the best thing will be to contact a data recovery  company and see if your information can be retrieved from the hard disk. Just keep in mind that the more you use the drive and try to repair it, the worse the damage and the extraction of files may become. Here's a link with WD's data recovery partners if you want to take a look:

Support Answer

Hope everything turns out fine and best of luck!


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 7, 2016)

Tell me which os you are using.
Open Disk Management and see if drive is connected or not

Sent from my Lenovo P1ma40 using Tapatalk


----------



## amardeep.sidhu (Mar 8, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Tell me which os you are using.
> Open Disk Management and see if drive is connected or not
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo P1ma40 using Tapatalk



I was using Windows 8. But as it is not getting detected so not able to boot into Windows.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 8, 2016)

amardeep.sidhu said:


> I was using Windows 8. But as it is not getting detected so not able to boot into Windows.



try some rescue disk like "Hirens BootCD or FalconFour's Ultimate Boot CD"


----------



## topgear (Mar 11, 2016)

I've one such seagate HDD and I think the PCB is bad.


----------



## amardeep.sidhu (Mar 17, 2016)

Checked with 2 different guys in Nehru Place. Both of them told that the head has crashed.


----------

